# lubrication



## beavis (Dec 3, 2010)

newbie question... I pulled out my train collection after sitting in box's for 10 yrs. or so and am starting my first actual layout but first I put all my engines on the track to test them ( from life like to Walthers brands and one Athearn).

Question is, should I use only "Hobby train lube" or would say Marvel Mystery Oil or similar work?

Thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

probably only train hobby oil would be best as it is designed for it.


----------



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

Is there a good webpage describing what to lube with what, when, etc., - with at least a few pictures of what you're oiling/lubing with what? (The pictures being the big thing - I've found text descriptions but I'm very visual and fear screwing something up just reading the text). Would be useful...as it is now, I'm not sure what to do where.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You use an oil on the axle bearings, but use a white grease type to lube the gears inside the trucks/transmission. I use RR specific lubes


----------



## GG1Fan (Nov 30, 2010)

In my opinion:

Use ONLY synthetic model RR oil. It has the 'right' size of molecules that will not dry out an gum up the works.

Use it SPARINGLY. One drop, ONE, is all you need on the axle and armatures (if you have armatures). Grease for the gears; again, one drop.

So....find the brand that has the tiny metal tube applicator that will allow you to use a 'drop' or less on the moving parts.

Once again, the Rookie Mistake is to over lube and not use the synthetic oil.

Regards


----------

